# CD shop in London



## Vic

HI,

very quick question:
I just moved to London, and I was wondering if there are any little CD-shop-gems that I should check out? Maybe even some that cell 2nd hand? I have found one in Notting Hill, but I'm not convinced it's the best value for money.

Thanks.


----------



## sospiro

http://www.hmrecords.co.uk/

They have second hand CDs but I didn't find them any cheaper than Amazon market place but it's nice to browse through the racks.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

As long as the information isn't too dated, maybe 
this thread- *shops in London*- will be of use.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I am still mourning the loss of Cheapo Cheapo Records in Rupert Street - surely the most wondrous (and probably most crowded) secondhand record shop in London. Sadly, it has closed down now and there aren't many wonderful outlets like this left nowadays.

You could try Harold Moores Records at 2 Great Marlborough Street W1 (runs parallel to Oxford Street to the south) and Gramex (the Gramophone Exchange) at 25 Lower Marsh SE1 (near the South Bank Centre and Waterloo station). Both sell secondhand classical CDs.

Good luck!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Vic said:


> I have found one in Notting Hill, but I'm not convinced it's the best value for money


That would be the Classical Music Exchange (36 Notting Hill Gate)? I sometimes buy second-hand Naxos CDs there.


----------



## Head_case

The Classical Music Exchange aren't exactly brilliant. They run a commercial business, just like the other branches in London doing soul/hip-hop/pop etc, as well as in Manchester. In short, they really suck and I really can't recommend them. 

London's record stores have collapsed over the past 10 years. They ones which Delicious Manager has highlighted, and that general area, bound by Berwick Street to Wardour Street, up to Rupert Street and Dean Street, is probably the last remaining bastion of indie music shops, and Harolds is one of the few which still trades in classical repertoire. Even the great large indie classical shop in Croydon collapsed, and particularly for vinyl LP lovers, it really seems that the best option is to ....surf the net and internet record stores.

I'm sure you're not short on links for classical internet record stores. There are some good ones in the UK. 

Good luck and enjoy what's left the city, beside its rapidly escalating cost of living; the Sunday traffic jam protests in Westminister; the extortionate public transport fares; the rising youth crime. Although I still live here, I'm in denial


----------



## Vaneyes

Anyone been to Gramex lately?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm going to London before Christmas. I should need to know some of these shops.....


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to London before Christmas. I should need to know some of these shops.....


Gramex, 25 Lower Marsh, Lambeth, London

View attachment 21084


----------



## Bix

Are there any others in London, bound to be loads, but does anyone have a particular favourite.


----------



## Bix

I like this one and its close to the shopping areas of London

http://www.hmrecords.co.uk/


----------



## moody

Go to Gramex they are trustworthy Harold Moore is not !!
And as somebody has said there are hardly any left, used to be so many !!!
We've done this before.


----------



## Bix

Gramex is good.


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> Gramex is good.


Roger at Gramex was a friend of mine for years.
He was at the Gramophone Exchange,the most famous second hand record shop ever.
When it closed he moved to Waterloo and took over the shop of Goldsmith founder of Unicorn Records and changed the name to Gramex. He eventually moved to Lower Ground behind the station and has been there since.
It's more a club than a shop and it is famous throughout the globe,I used to spend whole days there and a whole bunch of money.
Roger must be fairly ancient now but as you will see from the video as sharp as Hell.
His knowledge of opera is unapproached and he has vinyl rarities worth thousands each.
Go there and talk to him.


----------



## Bix

I will visit this year.


----------



## Schubussy

I've had visit Gramex and Harold Moores on my to-do list for a while now (though Moody just put me off Harold Moores a bit).

Might go to Gramex on thursday, got the day off.


----------



## PetrB

As of April, 2012, at any rate:
Reckless Records. Classical section is random, like any second hand, but Stateside I've found a lot of what I wanted in the 20th Century / contemporary classical bins.


----------



## Nereffid

I've been to Gramex once, on a holiday in London last year. Had a grand chat with the owner (not about music at all, in fact), found plenty of things, got a nice discount too. Places like that are truly to be cherished.


----------

